# flowerhorn



## alexcb (May 27, 2009)

i need some tips about breeding flowerhorns and red devils. and about taking care of them. can someone help me. thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Alleykat0498 (Mar 16, 2009)

The biggest issue you will run into breeding any cichlid's especially the red devil and any flowerhorns are the aggression of the male. Keep them seperated in the tank, when the female's tube drops remove the divider. Watch closely for signs of trauma from the onslaught of abuse the male will 90% of the time dish out. Make sure that they have a flat clean surface to deposit and fertilize the egg's on. Oh and please dont breed low quality fish. Too many low grade Flowerhorns on the market as it is.


----------



## alexcb (May 27, 2009)

thanks a lot bro. im glad you spent your time answering me. i also saw your tanks pics, WHOAW!!! its great.:fish-in-bowl: looks very special. you really are an expert in tanks and fishes.


----------

